# Rutlands



## Niki (16 Sep 2007)

Good day

On other post about T&G router bits, Jim (Ring) attached a link to Rutlands.
http://www.rutlands.co.uk/cgi-bin/psProdDet.cgi/TR247

I clicked on it just to see what it's all about but, rolling down the page I've seen...yes, the Gripper...nicely disguised as a "Router table push block" so even SHE cannot say that it's against the regulations...nice trick...nothing to do with the Table saw :roll: 

The Gripper is also nicely priced at 50 Pounds ($100) while Rockler is selling it for 20 Pounds ($39.99)
http://www.rockler.com/ecom7/product_de ... okietest=1
Or the "Advanced" for $69.99 (35 Pounds)
http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?FamilyID=4393


But the shock came when I noticed this small push block
http://www.rutlands.co.uk/cgi-bin/psProdDet.cgi/DKBP6

8 Pounds?????
I bought it here a few months ago on sale for 4 Zloty....6 Zloty= 1 British Pound...that means, 0.75 Pound and that includes a VAT of 22%.
Today, I went to the same shop and saw them for 8 Zloty (1.25 Pounds) but, still.....we are just across the "Channel", not the "Pond"...

Some pictures from the past...isn't it the same one???

Regards
niki

```
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Glass%20table%20WIP/020a.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Glass%20table%20WIP/020B.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Glass%20table%20WIP/021.jpg[/img]
```


----------



## OPJ (16 Sep 2007)

Another simple yet brilliant idea Niki, thank you!

I think Axminster do slightly cheaper versions of these for anyone who's interested?


----------



## inventor (16 Sep 2007)

Yes, here's the axminster product:
http://www.axminster.co.uk/sessionID/IU ... -20301.htm
£9.99 but even I struggle to find the enthusiasm to construct push blocks when I can buy then for £3 each.


----------

